# Who all is in the Cleveland, Ohio area?



## AMS-Pro (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm interested to know who is in the Cleveland, Oh. area.

I'm currently in the middle of negotiations to buy out a business up that way.

The following is part of what I'll be buying.
*Shop side:*
A lot of Shelving (metal), a lot of large work benches (wood), Storage cabinets (metal/wood), Storage Drawers (metal/wood/plastic).
*Office side:*
Commercial Modular Cubicle systems gray in color some with big Overhead cabinet, and large base storage drawers, Glass top/front display units, Tables/chairs, basically a bunch of expensive commercial grade office equipment. It looks nice.

All together, probably two 26' box truck loads.

It's part of the deal, and I would have to buy it alongside the stuff I want.

I really don't want to drag it all the way back to Dayton, but it would definitely have to be removed from the building.

So I guess my question for the Cleveland folks on here is:

Who would be interested in outfitting your workshops/stores/offices/garages with work benches, shelving, etc. inexpensively?

If you had to buy all the shelves/benches/office/display/etc. new, it would probably be in the range of $45k, give or take a couple thousand.

When I get further into the negotiations on the actual purchasing side of it, I'll show pictures. The reason I am not showing pictures now, is because it's a bit obvious who the client/business is, and I don't need the deal sniped from me.


----------



## AMS-Pro (Aug 20, 2022)

This is an example of what the Modular cubicles look like.

There is somewhere in the range of 16 cubicles that are a part of the deal I am working on.


----------



## AMS-Pro (Aug 20, 2022)

I figure that a couple people could make some really nice professional setups with this stuff. Get some PTFE boards for the wall part of it. Use the cabinets for all your glassware etc.

Maybe some of you have a setup using this kind of system, and are able to show pictures to inspire a build. Which is why I brought it up in this section of the forum,

What kind of creative ways have you made your work space more professional looking?


----------



## AMS-Pro (Aug 20, 2022)

Also, just to clarify for the people that are in Cleveland, as well as why this isn't in a for sale section, you would be trading labor for this stuff. 

You would help me pack, and load the stuff I want into my truck, Then you would break down all the benches, shelves, office stuff, etc., and load it into your trucks. Take it to your place, then show us all pictures of what kind of setup you were able to make.

Does that help with your creativity on making your setup better? No cost, except your time.


----------



## AMS-Pro (Aug 21, 2022)

These are pictures of the office area, there are 9 stations/cubicles in this section.

They could certainly be modified for a workshop space with multiple zones, maybe something like, a tool storage zone, a depopulation zone for when you do it by hand, a component sorting zone for all the components you just depopulated, you could have a zone for growing silver crystals. That's just a couple ideas.

Anyways, here are the pictures of the cubicles that would need to be broken down. I'm not going to be showing the shop side, or display area just yet.



*1st Picture, Looking down the left side.*




*2nd Picture, this is the back wall area.*




*3rd Picture, looking down the right side. You can kind of see the back wall area.*


----------



## AMS-Pro (Sep 13, 2022)

I am in the process of closing a deal in the Cleveland area to buy out business inventory.

An agreement was worked out to buy just the inventory, without having to buy all the shelves, work benches, modular cubicles, etc..
The deal, if it goes through, will be finalized in October, once everything can be sorted through.

There will be a lot of electronics/midgrade boards, and miscellaneous scrap that I'm not going to want to transport, and would rather sell in town. It will require a truck and trailer, or box truck to move. I will have a better idea of how many pallets/gaylords worth, once it's sorted.

My intention is to take a car/pickup truck load home, at most.

As far as what I don't want to transport, I'll make it easy on the valuation part.

What Boardsort would pay for items, is what you would pay, less if you buy everything I don't want all in one go.

If you're in the Cleveland area, or close to, and interested, let me know. I will keep you informed once the deal progresses.

*Side note:*
I would greatly appreciate if a moderator could delete the first 5 posts in this thread, and move this thread to the wanted section. (To clarify, all post's, except this post.) Thank you for your time.


----------

